# French Pedicures.



## 4getmeNot (May 29, 2006)

Hey girls! I wasn't sure where to post this..anyways I was curious about french pedicures. I've tried the fake toenails that you just glue on. IMO, they suck! They look so fakey..even filed down and shaped. And what if one pops off when you're at a dance or something? *lol* Luckily, that never happend to me. My friend was telling me about this kit she got that has a light pink polish and little white sticker strips. Has anybody tried these? Also, how do they do a pro french pedi? Do they use stickers or do they actually paint the white tips on?


----------



## Aquilah (May 29, 2006)

Originally Posted by *kam_621* Hey girls! I wasn't sure where to post this..anyways I was curious about french pedicures. I've tried the fake toenails that you just glue on. IMO, they suck! They look so fakey..even filed down and shaped. And what if one pops off when you're at a dance or something? *lol* Luckily, that never happend to me. My friend was telling me about this kit she got that has a light pink polish and little white sticker strips. Has anybody tried these? Also, how do they do a pro french pedi? Do they use stickers or do they actually paint the white tips on? I've had one done before in the nail salon, and they actually use either a white polish or airbrush. It looked really good, which was great considering I didn't think I'd like it. I don't know how much it cost where you live, but you could always go to the nail salon and just ask them to do the french pedi so you know what it looks like. I've never heard of the fake toenails... Interesting! I know a lady at the nail salon I used to go to had a missing toe so they used a nail on her, but I don't know if it was specifically for toes.


----------



## xXxBeckyxXx (May 29, 2006)

Originally Posted by *kam_621* Hey girls! I wasn't sure where to post this..anyways I was curious about french pedicures. I've tried the fake toenails that you just glue on. IMO, they suck! They look so fakey..even filed down and shaped. And what if one pops off when you're at a dance or something? *lol* Luckily, that never happend to me. My friend was telling me about this kit she got that has a light pink polish and little white sticker strips. Has anybody tried these? Also, how do they do a pro french pedi? Do they use stickers or do they actually paint the white tips on? My friend once tried one of those kits you can get one from avon and her nails didnt turn out nice at all, but when i was working as a beauty therapist i would paint them on myself.


----------



## Angie2006 (May 29, 2006)

I had one done at a salon once before going to a summer wedding, it looked awesome, especially with a tan. They painted the white tips on.


----------



## dentaldee (May 29, 2006)

i have it done on my toes right now!!! I did it myself.......i just paint it by hand, those strips are a pain in the butt and they leave a ridge.........i just use very little polish on the brush at a time and do a second coat of the white and let it dry completely before you put the pink on......... i also put on bright colours like blue, orange,pink and then add a white strip across the top like a french manicure and it looks really cute too!!! btw.......i find i get white polish all over my skin....but not to worry b/c I usualy do my toes at night or the day before a special event and i just rub it off after a shower, comes off super easy then!!(easier then a q-tip and remover)


----------



## susanks1 (May 29, 2006)

I tried it once. That was enough for me. Those little strips are so hard to put on. My husband had to do it for me. And then the white didn't last very long. It chipped really easy. I would rather go to a nail salon and have someone else do it for me.


----------



## 4getmeNot (May 29, 2006)

ok no kit then! i think i'll make an appt. for a french pedi, or just try to paint them. i've never tried to do it myself b.c i always thought it'd be difficult since i don't have steady hands. but it's worth a try.


----------



## Retro-Violet (May 29, 2006)

thats what i use when i give myself a french manicure. it looks pretty real acutally. and it doesnt damage your nails. plus its way way cheaper.


----------



## Quiana (May 31, 2006)

You can go to the nail salon and get 'pink and white' acyrlic on your toes. They do not use an actual fake nail--it is simply the acrylic in pink and white overlayed on your actual toe nail for a very pretty french manicure that last for months...I have it now because I do not have the patience to maintain my toe nail polish all summer....


----------



## Little_Lisa (May 31, 2006)

Originally Posted by *dentaldee* i have it done on my toes right now!!! Me too!! I LOVE french pedicures! I had mine done in a salon but I normally do it myself, too. I just like to get a spa pedicure at the beginning of summer and then the rest of the time I keep them maintained myself. I have tried the sticker things for my nails but they sucked. I don't have a problem getting a straight line on my toes and I like doing it myself because i'm a perfectionist.


----------



## babykitty219 (Jun 1, 2006)

I got my friend a french tip pedicure/manicure set for christmas. It was at both, Walmart and Target, and pretty darn cheep. It came with the pink and white nailpolish, the little stickers to help you make a straight white tip when polishing, and the little toe seperaters. She told me that she loved it!!!


----------



## LilDee (Jun 1, 2006)

i always paint them.. and if someone wants i'll add a little flower or some other handpainted or gem art on the big toe..

or you can get french Gel toes



those are fun too, nice and shiney





I have a french pedi on myself right now too


----------



## Anyah_Green (Jun 1, 2006)

Originally Posted by *dentaldee* i have it done on my toes right now!!! I did it myself.......i just paint it by hand, those strips are a pain in the butt and they leave a ridge.........i just use very little polish on the brush at a time and do a second coat of the white and let it dry completely before you put the pink on......... i also put on bright colours like blue, orange,pink and then add a white strip across the top like a french manicure and it looks really cute too!!! btw.......i find i get white polish all over my skin....but not to worry b/c I usualy do my toes at night or the day before a special event and i just rub it off after a shower, comes off super easy then!!(easier then a q-tip and remover) Ohh how cute! I want to do that too! I am holding myself to my seat! I refuse to run to walmart RIGHT NOW and get the white paint and the sticker strips! lol!

Someone mentioned the ridge that the sticker leaves..how do you get that off? I was thinking maybe you do the white first and then buff it a little on the line to smooth it....?

Anyway I have to try that with my toes!!!!

;0) Thanks for the reminder!


----------



## Liz (Jun 1, 2006)

i used to do them on myself. you just buy these little stickers and put them on your nail and then paint the ends of the nails. then peel off the sticker. just gives it a clean line


----------



## SexxyKitten (Jun 1, 2006)

Originally Posted by *Liz* i used to do them on myself. you just buy these little stickers and put them on your nail and then paint the ends of the nails. then peel off the sticker. just gives it a clean line that's what i do too


----------



## Brownshugaz (Jun 1, 2006)

I love these! Now if I only had the patience to sit down and do it more often then we'd have something. But I use white nailpolish and the sticker guides and for my pinky toe I use the skinny brush to draw the white line


----------



## Kelly (Jun 1, 2006)

I love frensh pedi's too! I didn't like the strips, but did like that they gave a straight line. My complaint was I ended up with a ridge and didn't like that.

I too love to do things on my big toenails. Nail art, little glued on gem designs. I do it to my children and their girl friends too....so much FUN! I think I may need to dig out my gemmies tonight and do a toe design again....YIPEE!


----------



## ivette (Jun 1, 2006)

kam, i've seen those kits. their nice if you want something neutral

to go with everything.

as far as the salons, i've never had one there.sorry


----------



## Jennifer (Jun 4, 2006)

i've only gotten them done at salons and they're gorgeous. i love french tips!


----------



## HarleyQuin (Jun 5, 2006)

I do mine on both my fingers and toes myself. It really is much easier than you think once you've done it 2 or 3 times.

I tried the stickers once too. The problem I ran into was that no matter HOW long I let it dry and how careful I was peeling the stickers back off, it always pulled a chip out of the white polish. As other people mentioned, I also ended up with a little ridge, that is impossible to get rid of without ruining the polish.

It takes some patience the first couple of times of doing it yourself, but after that it will be a breeze. My best tip is to try and do it in one, single, clean sweep across the tip. I've found if you think about it too much and try to go slowly, it is actually worse LOL The first coat will look a little streaky, don't try to touch it up to make it more opaque, the second coat will cover up the streakiness and look wonderful!

HQ


----------



## David (Nov 21, 2006)

I've had a French pedi done at the salon, and they are beautiful. I've used the kits and they are a pain to use. Nothing beats a salon French pedi., but I still love my red polish.


----------



## luxotika (Nov 21, 2006)

I have gotten french manicures and pedicures done at the salon. They paint them on. If you want to do it at home, they have a kit with the white polish, and the light translucent pink. Some of them come with little strips, but don't use them, they really suck and take too much time! I just paint my nails with the white about 1/4 of the way on the tip of my nail.....let dry......do a second white coat the same way......then I take a Q-tip with nail polish remover and remove the excess to make the upside down U-shape. Then I apply the pale pink. It is a bit time consuming and you use a lot of Q-tips, but it gets really easy with practice and costs a fraction of the price that you would pay at the salon, and IMO, it looks better! Hope that helps!


----------



## Gudzia_m (Nov 21, 2006)

I try do it myself. Someties it works out  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> For me the most importand are polish nails, if i buy cheap my pedicure it's not so good as i imagied.


----------



## Tinkerbella (Feb 9, 2007)

i love french tips ..but i dont now how to do them ..so i get them done from the salon


----------



## SalJ (Feb 15, 2007)

I had one last week in the salon. I love it, they look so cute, I wish I could do my own that nicely!!

She did it the same way as they do French manicures. Painted the tips with 2 coats of the white polish, then the pink over the top!

Here's a little piccie I know it's weird that I have a photo of it, but I actually took it to send my friend a pic of the tat on my foot!!


----------



## LipglossQueen (Feb 16, 2007)

I do my own, I don't use a stencil or anything just paint freehand; it's much easier on yourself then on a client.


----------



## AutumnRain (Mar 5, 2007)

i always have french..i do it myself and looks totally professional.i am very gifted for that!


----------

